# Boss Audio ATV 20 thoughts?



## mcginty9 (Nov 18, 2012)

I found this on Amazon, anybody running it? Or ever used it? If so what do you think, sound quality, durable? Reasonable price? Thanks!

Amazon.com: Boss Audio ATV20 Off-Road/Marine Sound System: Electronics


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

They were selling for 200 at nats, they are decent tubes if you want an inexpensive one without building your own, couple of my buddies have them. Not as loud or as good quality as others but still get the job done. There like a lot of atv parts, you get what you pay for.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

Jprzr on hear got one shoot him a pm.I thought it sounded good.


----------



## mcginty9 (Nov 18, 2012)

With stock exhaust, can you acutally hear it crusing around? Such as just crusing in a group on the trails? Also does it not kill your battery? I was going to hook it to my battery, and put a switch to turn it on and off when not riding. Thanks!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Anything will kill the battery if you run it to long with the bike off. With stock exhaust it should be plenty for you.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

i have one of these.... got it from a buddy for $75 and it was worth it ...yea you get what you pay for but i can crank this thing up to half way on my ipod and hear it over my modified stock exhaust clear! If you do use an ipod, be sure to turn bass reducer OFF in the settings, it helps keep the bass out of the tweeters for clearer sound! and yes that is a resonable price, you will love it! Durability? I've had mine sunk for about 15 minutes at one time, wash it off after every ride and still works like a charm! I have mine to where i plug it into my 12v plug-in. If i cut my wheeler off and leave it on, yes it will kill the battery, but as long as im riding its perfect!


----------



## mcginty9 (Nov 18, 2012)

Alright sweet! Thanks for all the info and help everyone! Im about to order mine, I can't wait!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Bass reducer being off on the phone will increase the bass and sound going to the speakers, I have to use the bass reducer on mine because it draws to much current and cuts out when the bass hits if its off, I've used my buddies before, it seemed to work best with the crossover selection on the phone off. Was def loudest that way.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

daggumit lol i meant turn bass reducer ON haha my bad!


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

Lol I figured that's what you ment, had to be sure though.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------

